# Why haven't the old Aurora AFX cars been reissued?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know it's Tomy AFX and not Aurora now but those old cars are much more interesting than Tomy's current line up. 


Do the moulds still exist?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Autoworkers is or has produced many of the old style cars. 
Let us know what ur looking for in the other section and I'm sure some of us can help u.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Tomy did produce some of the old original Aurora AFX cars over the years from original molds such as from the start of the line-up around 1986 or so. From what I recall:

The Lola T-260, Porsche 917-10K, Porsche 934, Datsun 240Z, AP Corvette, IMSA Corvette GT, 1979 Firebird Trans Am, 1978 Ford Thunderbird Stock Car, BMW M1, BMW 320i and then later came the 1957 Nomad all from Aurora molds but under the Tomy AFX banner. I know I forgot one or two.

UPDATE: I forgot the 1978 Chevy Cop Car body which was reissued by Tomy from the original molds then updated with a newer style light bar. Also, the GMC Pickup which was the Fall Guy Pickup.

Autoworld / Johnny Lightning / Playing Mantis has produced copies of the Aurora AFX cars but not directly from the molds.

I'm sure they did exist at one time or another for awhile but it was probably more cost effective to go with new body styles (a few could have already been in the making after Aurora tanked) and such along with the new design Turbo Chassis then the Super G+. Nobody wants to buy "old designs" which were still on most shelves and a new product needed new life back in the 1980s. I think it would be interesting to bring back some of the early Tomy AFX cars such as the 1984 Corvette, 1986 T-bird Stock Car, etc. and the IMSA Camaros in a cost reduced line-up using SRT or Turbo chassis. This way they have something to compete with AW.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The newest bodies Tomy makes are designed differently than the older style. Most don't like the new stuff from a custom making perspective since Tomy went to glass molded in designs (either clear bodies for realistic glass and interiors or painted glass starting on white bodies). While it makes it harder to paint up that special livery, whether real or fantasy, it does make for a stronger body that will take a bit more abuse. 

It would be nice if Steve (wahoo) from Racemasters would come around on the boards again like he used to. If anyone could get answers, he could!


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The newest bodies Tomy makes are designed differently than the older style. Most don't like the new stuff from a custom making perspective since Tomy went to glass molded in designs (either clear bodies for realistic glass and interiors or painted glass starting on white bodies). While it makes it harder to paint up that special livery, whether real or fantasy, it does make for a stronger body that will take a bit more abuse.
> 
> It would be nice if Steve (wahoo) from Racemasters would come around on the boards again like he used to. If anyone could get answers, he could!


I was thinking they probably did the change to make them more cost effective but I could see them being stronger with the integrated design. There is no glass to pop out or lose during wrecks.

Some input from Racemasters would be nice to see if they could do a retro line or if they just want to focus on their Mega G line-up.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

FullyLoaded said:


> Tomy did produce some of the old original Aurora AFX cars over the years from original molds such as from the start of the line-up around 1986 or so. From what I recall:
> 
> The Lola T-260, Porsche 917-10K, Porsche 934, Datsun 240Z, AP Corvette, IMSA Corvette GT, 1979 Firebird Trans Am, 1978 Ford Thunderbird Stock Car, BMW M1, BMW 320i and then later came the 1957 Nomad all from Aurora molds but under the Tomy AFX banner. I know I forgot one or two.
> 
> ...





Interesting points. I'll have to take a look at those.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Every So Often . . .*

This question comes up every couple of years. But I looked into it twice back in about 2005, I think. At that time I asked for a complete inventory of every body tool in existence, regardless of condition.

Sadly the only "older" body tools left were for a 3 series BMW, an 80's era Firebird, a Chevy Pick-up and a 55 Chevy. All of the other tools from the 60's, 70's and 80's are gone.

As a follow up I confirmed this when I was at the factory that year and inspected the tool storage area. I don't know for sure why the old stuff disappeared but there are a number of possible reasons:

1) Worn out (they get cleaned every time they are used and eventually, even tool steel wears down to the point the tool is no longer useable)
2) Rusted (if not used for a long time, and if maintenance is neglected)
3) Lost (believe it or not)

I was told by the factory that many of the old tools were scrapped when Tomy bought Aurora. Likely because they fell into one of the first two categories.

For your interest, an increasing number of license agreements require that tooling is destroyed at the end of the license. Arrrrrgh!

Hope that helps.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

or went home with workers and are now scattered across the U.S. in attics and storage units


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*those molsd are too heavy to hide in your trunk*



jobobvideo said:


> or went home with workers and are now scattered across the U.S. in attics and storage units


-\
Pre internet, I've heard that some molds for the model kits that aurora sold to monogram that some were lost in transit to Monograms facilities in Il. Same with some of the Revell ones that were sold to Monogram. But-they do show up with either repaired or new tooling.
I thought I'd never see the Scuz Fink by Revell. Sure enough-it was re-popped.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Yeah, Wondered About That . . .*



jobobvideo said:


> or went home with workers and are now scattered across the U.S. in attics and storage units


Can and probably has happened. But they still have to be maintained. It doesn't take much rust to destroy a mold.

On the other hand, it is pretty easy these days to work backwards from a finished part. Just set Scuz Fink on a laser table and in a very little while you have a complete 3D data file from which to make the new tool.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Wahoo said:


> Can and probably has happened. But they still have to be maintained. It doesn't take much rust to destroy a mold.
> 
> On the other hand, it is pretty easy these days to work backwards from a finished part. Just set Scuz Fink on a laser table and in a very little while you have a complete 3D data file from which to make the new tool.


Steve...you know anything you guys choose to repop with some modern paint is gonna sell....maybe sneak in a classic every third model or something...so many cool bodies to do trans am racing liveries...:tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't want to believe that licensing agreements would require the tooling be destroyed. Sadly, that is the corporate world now a days though.  

How did things get so upside down and backwards. Slot cars used to be a great way to promote a car company's products and was considered free advertising. Now you have to pay ou the old wazoo to advertise for them. Stupid lawyers!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wahoo said:


> This question comes up every couple of years. But I looked into it twice back in about 2005, I think. At that time I asked for a complete inventory of every body tool in existence, regardless of condition.
> 
> Sadly the only "older" body tools left were for a 3 series BMW, an 80's era Firebird, a Chevy Pick-up and a 55 Chevy. All of the other tools from the 60's, 70's and 80's are gone.
> 
> ...



It does help - Thanks Wahoo


----------

